# Midday Faire previews



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Well the previews are up for todays stocking and I love the daisy BBH. And those gorgeous KSS pants are $250!!! I am sure they are well worth it, but my word that's a whole car payment.


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

those are gorgeous pants, they would be perfect for winter in VT. But - not for us







. that's got to be a record high price for knitted pants.

I like the sweet pea BBH, very cute!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Those pants are incredible- esp. that the snowflakes are all different. I'd love to know how many hours went into them!


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I think they're well worth it. Karen's knitting is amazing, uses organic wool, she dip dyed them, each snowflake took a lot of time I'm sure, etc. I am so glad to see WAHMs charging what they deserve!

I am still trying to rationalize buying them since we can't use them until next winter. If Mari were home now, I'd buy them in a heartbeat... still trying to rationalize.

They are a work of art!

Kris, are you still going for them?

Holli


I would LOVE to and I was counting on close to $200 but I can't justify spending over $150 just for embellishments.
I think Karen does gorgeous work and I know she deserves to be paid a good wage but I can't do a pair of pants at $250.
Oh well I take solace in the fact that my Storm in the Attic # is coming up:LOL

good luck Holli! If you get them MAri will look gorgeous next winter.
I think I better go cat on a pair pof snowflake pants for HUnter:LOL

Off to knit


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

Is any mama still trying for those pants?? They are beautiful but way out of my budget.


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Link for preview?


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Sorry I didn't put the link in my first post









http://www.middayfaire.com/mainstore_preview.php


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*

I am still trying to decide...we certainly are not skilled enough knitters here in our house to make these!


think about how cute Mari would be toddling around the house in those next winter. You should totally go for them!







Let us live vicariously through you.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.middayfaire.com/mainstore_preview.php


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grnmtnmama*
think about how cute Mari would be toddling around the house in those next winter. You should totally go for them!







Let us live vicariously through you.

I am already living vicariously through Holli and her wonderful fluff collection







:LOL


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

you work hard for your money, you deserve nice things


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
:LOL You gals are very generous with my money!









We didn't give each other gifts this year for the holidays, and today is winter solstice... trying to justify!









Holli

Sounds like the perfect holiday gift for you both then! And today *is* winter solstice!

Just helping you justify....


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

Karen took into account all the time it took to make those, I am sure. The dying, which had to be done very carefully in stages. The longies take much longer to knit, and lots more wool. Those snoflakes must have taken at least an hour each.

It is a large price tage. Consider it the haute couture of the diaper world. Occassionally, I want a really fabulous amazing dress for a big important party. I want something I can wear again, but am willing to pay more than for, say a pair of jeans. I might go to an exclusive boutique to find somethin amazing by a big name designer, or maybe a small indpendent artist. I expect to pay more.

These long pants are out of this world. I am still in the running. From talk here, I might get them too!


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hayes*
Karen took into account all the time it took to make those, I am sure. The dying, which had to be done very carefully in stages. The longies take much longer to knit, and lots more wool. Those snoflakes must have taken at least an hour each.

It is a large price tage. Consider it the haute couture of the diaper world. Occassionally, I want a really fabulous amazing dress for a big important party. I want something I can wear again, but am willing to pay more than for, say a pair of jeans. I might go to an exclusive boutique to find somethin amazing by a big name designer, or maybe a small indpendent artist. I expect to pay more.

These long pants are out of this world. I am still in the running. From talk here, I might get them too!

I think they are amazing and if I didn't knit I would still probably be trying for them








Beleive me I know how long Longies take...2-3 time longer than a soaker and the dyeing and embellishments take a fair amoutn of time too.
I just personally can't do $250 for pants when really I should just get off my butt and go knit Hunter a pair myself:LOL
BUtu even for a knitting mama it is nice to shop to ya know!


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

Need more reasons to get those gorgeous pants ? It'd be a great way to celebrate Nepalese Independance/Unity Day (today) or Underdog Day (Friday) :LOL

yeah, yeah - I just went and looked up what random holidays are this week...


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

All I can say is WOW!

Ok I'm seriously bummed that there aren't more small BBH wool on there







The retro rocket cover we got from Candy is working sooooooo well for us, I was really hoping to get another small cover from her.

Good luck to whoever is going for those gorgeous snowflake pants!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

those pants are so beautiful









I would be tempted to just hang them on the wall









You're right, Hayes, it is haute couture!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow! I knew those pants would be expensive, but Wow! Good luck to the mama's trying for them but my DH would have my head!

Love the BBH Sweet Pea cover! I would love to have it but I'm saving up money for another Mr Peabody's design.


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

Cloth Crazy Mom, you can always buy in advance. I am buying for a baby who won't be here until APRIL!!! And Candy's covers are WONDERFUL!


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

LOL yah I understand that Hayes...however...we have already been into larges and are now back down into smalls. It's a very good chance we will never see larges again. I'm looking for covers that will work for him well now.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Ok, please don't flame me, but I'll be the party pooper here. While the KSS pants are beautiful, I think $250 could be much better spent during this holiday season. There is no way those pants could make me cry the way the amazing, heartfelt thank you's from the needy families have. $250 means so much to some families, and this is the time of year when we are all called to remember that.

But they are beautiful, organic and a lovely display of craftmanship!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Nothing at all wrong with wanting them. Those are just my thoughts....


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Those very beautiful pants were my custom order. I did not chime in until now. They are worth every penny. Karen worked extremely hard on them and they took many many many hours. I "released" them to MDF because we will be working on something else, and these were not "exactly" how I envisioned them. Believe me though, they are worth it.


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

i don't think there is anything "wrong" with wanting, or even paying that much for them at all...but, i do agree with jessicasar that if i had that kind of extra money to spend on things i'd still feel better donating it...even if i already had donated that year. like, i watch all of these celeb shows where they spend thousands on this or that and i think to myself, "that should be illegal! you should be forced to donate that instead!" i mean, if DD had NO longies and i knew she'd wear these day in and day out, then they'd be SO worth it. but we have other things she can wear and so i can see the donation idea making me feel better.

now, not that this mamas work isn't outstanding or that she's making lots of money off of them. what i think needs to be remembered here is that for most of us, $250 is a LOT of money. even if they are worth that and more, it's still a budget buster.

so, no judgements, i just see both sides


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

Who got them?


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennyriver*
like, i watch all of these celeb shows where they spend thousands on this or that and i think to myself, "that should be illegal! you should be forced to donate that instead!"


jenny, if i didn't know you better, i'd think you were a communist. hehe


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Dang Meg, you score all the good stuff! Be sure to post pics of the longies once you get them!

I know $250 is A LOT of money for one pair of longies but I have tried to knit and I can't even get one row to look half way decent, so anyone who can create such a gorgeous work of art deserves every last penny. I don't think anyone would be throwing away $250 if they bought them (come on this is KSS!) but if you don't have $250 (like me) then you can just sit here with me and drool.









Who was the lucky mama who got 'em?









ETA: Why is all that BBH still sitting there?


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

I think it's all a matter of perspective. What's a large amount to one isn't to another. Different people have different priorities and different reasons for what they do. What's very rational to one may not be to another. That's what makes the world go round


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
jenny, if i didn't know you better, i'd think you were a communist. hehe

yeah, that's me!!!

but you know, i have personally spent waaaay more than i "need" to on CD's so i TOTALLY understand wanting and willing to spend a lot on your babes. i just can also see how people might see the purchase as luxurious. we all draw the line somewhere...this would be it for me! so it's easy for me to say "oh, that could be donated....blah blah" when purchases i've made in the past (not so distant either!) could be viewed the same way.

but i'm still sticking to celebs who spend thousands on designer dog carriers should be thrown in jail :LOL


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

they seem to still be avail......?


----------



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)

I want to know who too!
(I suppose they'd need at least a min or two to recover...)

Someone please buy that smal BBH cover, I've never tried one and it's very pretty!!


----------



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)

Odd the pants did go, but they are back again...


----------



## engineer_mama (Aug 23, 2002)

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=228764


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I know! Crazy. Never seen KSS pants just sitting there. I know I NEED diapers and if I had 250 lying around, sadly, Id really need to get a good chunk of diapers, rather than 1 pair of pants, as gorgeous as they are!


----------



## 2girlsandnowaboy (Sep 18, 2004)

I don't see anything wrong with spending your money the way you want to, if you have it. Especially if you have done everything you have Holli. I say go buy them if you want to.


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

If I had the money to spare, I would buy them. I would hope that any mama who wants them who could afford them wouldn't be afraid to snap them up and be proud to show off the beautiful knitted art!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

pants...so...tempting....


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

ok, so NOW who got them?


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I am sorry if I made anyone feel bad. I did not mean to. It just sounded like there were some mommas on the fence about trying to buy them, and everyone was egging them on, and I just thought I would offer an alternative. Dh says I get into trouble because I am always the black sheep.







:

I would love to see pics from whoever got them!


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

Quote:

But, here is what I don't understand.. if you're a family who has already donated to charities, etc., then why is it so wrong to want these pants?

We specifically requested that our families do not send us any gifts this season, including my birthday which is on Sunday. Instead, we requested that they donate to Guatemalan causes in our name. We did not buy each other any presents this year. We donated to the needy families, the Guatemanal orphanage and some other charities.

Why is it so wrong to do these things and still want to spend $250 on these?

I am struggling with it only because we can't wear them this year, but I am sure those snowflakes took over an hour each to do..

I dunno.. I just don't know why it's so wrong to want beautiful items for the babes.
I completely agree with you, Holli. I know that mama here probably look at the pants and say, "WHAT?!?! For a pair of pants? NUTS!" But you cannot look at craftsmanship like that as just a pair of pants. It's artwork, and people pay a hefty preium price for artwork to hang on thier walls, wy not artwork to "hang" on their babes?

And while I think the sentiment behind comments like the one Holli's post is referring to are heartfelt, I also think that it's kind of rude to judge how another person spends their money. You've got no idea where they are financially, where they spend their money and what causes they give to. They might not give any money to any charities or needy families, but they might spend every single saturday volunteering somewhere to help those who aren't as fortunate, or tutoring kids, or doing any number of things that you've got no clue about. Just like it's wrong to tell someone how to parent their child, I think it's wrong to tell them how to spend thier money.

Now, I wanna know WHO got those pants, LOL?


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Add me to the list of people who are dying to know who got those beautiful pants!! Believe me...if I had an extra $250 laying around I'd have jumped on them in a heartbeat!! Those *are* artwork and I'd love to put then on display on my DS' bum, for sure!!! :LOL

He would be my own personal walking art gallery!! :LOL


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm also dying to find out who got them







:

As for diapers and communism and what have you..... I gotta say, people spend thousands of dollars on crazy things. Hell, DC is putting many millions of dollars that they would never invest in their public school system in a baseball stadium. Some people pay hundreds just to get into a New Years party! Or thousands on jewelry or a piece of couture clothes! This is a case of a mama spending her money on a mamamade diaper pant in a case where there is no middle man, no shortchanged & underpaid hidden laborer, no fastliving CEO involved....

THIS is $$ going where it should. To the craftsperson. With no middleman. To help her provide for her family.

I know it's hard to put things in perspective when you're down the neverending hole of trying to make each bill work without being the one that breaks you. And, of course, there are mamas doing better than that who also feel jealous and judgemental when hunks of cash like that get paid out. Sometimes I lose my perspective around here and start thinking that I should somehow be in the class of people who can have $30+ dollar dipes. But that's just what it is- me losing perspective and developing and ugly sense of entitlement which amounts to an itch that can never be fully scratched.

THANK GOD this is going to a wahm and not a nieman marcus style corporation!!!!!

Can't wait to see the pictures!!
I need to remember to add the picture to my pretend diaper stash :LOL


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

No one speaking up yet :LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmunch*
Those very beautiful pants were my custom order. I did not chime in until now. They are worth every penny. Karen worked extremely hard on them and they took many many many hours. I "released" them to MDF because we will be working on something else, and these were not "exactly" how I envisioned them. Believe me though, they are worth it.

Meg how did you get a custom order? And how could you not have wanted those pants...they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Well, it was not me, but congrats to the mama who did get it for their babe.

I don't blame her for not coming on here and talking about it though.

I don't think it's right to judge how or why people spend money. Circumstances vary from person to person. I mean, it's not like they can go out and buy snowy pants every day! I think it's best to buy good quality, beautiful diapering items if you can. Those pants can be worn and be practical and beautiful. Seriously, yes they are high end, but who here could stand up to someone going through each item in their budget and pointing out where they could have given a hundred or two extra to the needy?

It's just that our purchases are up for greater scrutiny because they are more public.

What I mean to say is that there is a feeling "out there" that diapering mamas are consumerist and don't care about the greater world either in MDC or in general. Every time someone posted a new thread in diapering about the MDC giving thread saying something like "I haven't seen this here" etc I got a little peeved. Of course I know it was posted in a good cause but the assumptions annoyed me. Now I know that many of us gave to that cause the very first day it was posted in it's appropriate forum. Just because folks did not reply on the thread to publicly say "hey I gave" does not mean that we did not. I think the diapering mamas are some of the most generous in the community and still want to spend some of their money on nice things for their kids and that's just fine.

I have never once heard one of my dh's friends remark on, for example, his wine cellar and how that money could have gone to the needy etc. How do you know how much these people have given of their money and time and why do they have to give every last expendable dollar away?

Not only that but Karen has every right to create these beautiful, handmade, quality pieces and get a fair price for them.

That is one lucky kiddo, bet they look smashing in those pants! If there is going to be a Spring version then watch out, because that is OC's birthday, she is a Spring baby and I just may celebrate with something special.


----------



## beachmama (Sep 18, 2002)

"Quote:
Originally Posted by jmunch
Those very beautiful pants were my custom order. I did not chime in until now. They are worth every penny. Karen worked extremely hard on them and they took many many many hours. I "released" them to MDF because we will be working on something else, and these were not "exactly" how I envisioned them. Believe me though, they are worth it.

Meg how did you get a custom order? And how could you not have wanted those pants...they are beautiful!!!! "

Right on...seriously, how could anyone give those up? LOL! How could you ask for more perfection than that? Are you a hard to please hyena or something? LOL


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oceanone*

I don't blame her for not coming on here and talking about it though.

i certainly wouldn't tell if it were me.


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

I would tell proudly. I would be proud to own something so beautiful. And it is should only be my concern where my money goes. I dont think anyone should be knocked for how little or how much they spend on diapers, covers, soakers, etc.

They were worth every penny. I could not begin to imagine how much time went into those. They are a work or art and one of a kind. Congrats to the mama who did buy them. You put those on your baby proudly









Of course that is just my 2 cents. No disrespect towards anyone.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
i certainly wouldn't tell if it were me.

I don't get this? If you are comfortable with the purchase and truly believe that it is justified then why would you not celebrate it? And, I don't understand all the hostility. This thread was discussing whether spending $250 was justified. Why am I rude for having an opinion? Why bother even talking about the price if the only acceptable position is "yeah great, it's art and obviously worth it." If it were so obvious then why bring it up at all? And, why is it ok to call me rude but not ok for me to simply voice my opinion?

I keep seeing people complain about being slammed outside of diapering. Well, this is the only forum on MDC where I have ever been treated with hostility.


----------



## MuhajibahMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Hmm, to me a $250 item that is well used and loved is a better value than a $10 item that sits on the shelf unused. That said, if I could have justified to myself the $250 those babies would have been mine...but I was just chatting with Yvon today about the embellishment on my custom set that she's working on. I am already dropping a pretty penny on those...and I can only justify one. One can only splurge so much you know!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Not me! I got stuck in a meeting at work and having to upgrade some equipment for testing, and when I finally made it there, they were gone.

Then I had time later to check threads here and saw that they were available again but I missed them again.

I cannot wait to see pictures! If whomever got them is afraid to go public, please at least PM so I can do a little dance of joy with you!









Holli

Oooohhhh....good idea! PM me, too! I'll do a happy dance w/ you, too! Oh...and when you get them do post a pic!! I'm dying to see what they look like on a cute little bum! I think Jamie needs to do a handpainted shirt to match! And where could we get you a cool snowflake hat to match!

Meg and Kris...can I just say that I







it that your DS' are just enough older and bigger than mine! It makes it nice when you post stuff on the TP since you both have great taste!! And Meg if when you ever decide to part w/ your new KSS...put me on the list of interested buyers!









And... I (usually *miss non-confrontational*, stay away from conflict girl) just wants to say can we just officially stop the discussion about the about the price of these before any more people's feeling get hurt or more offense is taken. It's just not worth it. I think it's safe to say that we all agree that they are amazing pants, Karen is an amazing knitting artist and she deserves everything she earns when she sells a pair.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

let's just say... i have issues. i'd rather not have everyone know what i spend. i'd rather not be judged. i'd rather not have people think i was bragging. and i have the old guilt thing going on too. sometimes i just feel guilty for having luxury things when others have so little. now, that said, i like my $$$ shoes, handbags, diaper bags and DIAPERS!


----------



## shibababy (Feb 27, 2003)

Isn't that what money is for? to spend? If money is just laying around, it's not worth more than any other kind of paper. Some people have cars that cost $30K while others can go the same places in a $15K car, and there are some that live in a 3 bedroom home for $300K while others have a 3 bedroom for $80K. It's the same with the pants, if you can afford it and you want it I don't see anything wrong with getting them. I wouldn't spend that kind of money on longies simply because I can't afford to do so, but I have also spent alot of money on 2 diapers that would constitute someone else's whole stash of prefolds. Honestly, why should anyone spend $200 on a washer when we could wash our items in the sink/bathtub? Why do we need more than one pair of pants/shirt/shoes? Couldn't we just get buy with just one or two pairs?

If the longies were within your power to purchase how many of you would have bought them? I personally didn't like them enough to buy them even if they were $60. I would love to know how many of you really would have bought them.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Ou, I love love love those pants. Very pretty!!! And money going to a WAHM is money going to the very root of family economies-- I wish I could support more WAHMs.

I have no fear that whoever got those pants will





















them.

Lets celebrate y'all:

Lets celebrate the beauty of Mama-artistry









Lets celebrate the joy of fluffy bums









Lets celebrate our unique







of our all our special babies in this ever-so-short infancy period








(before they turn into potty-using kids














)

Lets celebrate and rejoice in the simple pleasures that babies bring us


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shibababy*
If the longies were within your power to purchase how many of you would have bought them? I personally didn't like them enough to buy them even if they were $60. I would love to know how many of you really would have bought them.

Me, I would've gladly bought them if I had that kind of spare do-re-mi lying around.


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

I think those pants were awesome...obviously:LOL]they were too much for me to spend 4 days before christmas, I just didn't have that much PP
but when I saw that some wonderful mama had got them for me I started trying to thnk about what I could sell:LOL

if I had $250 laying around they would hasve been mine!









I agree Karen is an artist andf if I am gonna spend my money anywhere I will always look to a WAHM first!

we all do what we can right!

I think however got these should proundly shout it from the rooftpos, that is gonna be one cute bottom, enjoy them, love them, and can you give them a pet for me and tell them I love them.....


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

If I had the cash I so would have bought them!

Tammy


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Those took my breath away! If they were within my means (and DD's size), YES, I would buy them. And I wouldn't feel guilty about it.


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

I thought they were gorgeous too. I teased my dh and told him I wanted to buy them, then I told him I was kidding, that if I spent that much money I'd buy stuff for ME.

So there you go, I'm just a selfish mommy.









I do agree that whomever got them should enjoy them and show them off. They ARE artwork, artwork that you wear. I'd be afraid to have them as they'd get ruined in this house. We have an expensive painting that dh splurged on years ago, yup, the kids ruined it.

So PM me already with a pic when you pm Holli.


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

If those pants were still available right now, I'd buy them in a heartbeat. OUTSTANDING work of art.







Congratulations to whomever was the lucky purchaser!
~Kira


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

I think the thing with some people bringing up the issue of spending lots of money for a pair of pants (or whatever for that matter - since there have been other threads in other areas about "consumerism" and such) is that there are those that feel that NFL means living simply. And it seems that their idea of living simply means not overspending or spending just for the sake of spending.

Now...I think different people think different amounts and different things are overspending. Different people have different priorities. I think part of the concern too is about spending beyond one's means and about spending in the most conscious of ways.

I'm not saying that I necessarily agree with what's said. I do however understand the concerns of others. I realize it's no one's business how someone spends their money. But we could also say that it's no one's business as to how they do many things (many of which would be not in keeping with NFL or AP - which is what MDC is all about)

Now I can easily argue why I think it's absolutely fine for someone to spend amounts for diapers/covers/knitted items because I feel that it's a win win situation all the way around.

However....honestly there are plenty of times on these boards where women will admittedly be spending way beyond their means and causing unneeded stress for themselves and their families. Sometimes we joke about it, but I truly think that we want to support families in doing the best for their family. Getting into debt isn't something that's good for anyone. I don't think any of us want to support people into placing themselves into financial hardship. And I think this is the view that some people hold.

There are those of us for which spending more money on diapers, etc is well within our means.

The part that I have a hard time with is when there are those who say nasty things about those of us who may spend money...because what I have noticed is that many of those same people are the ones that donate items and money to all sorts of causes. I guess some of the people that are upset with us believe that we should forego the expensive items and donate that money as well.

Ok I'm rambling on and on here. The bottom line for me is that if one is really comfortable about what they are doing...they aren't going to give a hoot about what someone else has to say and they will be proud of what they are doing


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothcrazymom*
Ok I'm rambling on and on here. The bottom line for me is that if one is really comfortable about what they are doing...they aren't going to give a hoot about what someone else has to say and they will be proud of what they are doing









This is really true. The flip side of this is that I wish that this board, and maybe the internet more generally, would be more tolerant of differing perspectives. That we allow people to express conflicting opinions or ideas without getting all weirded out or defensive or insisting that everyone join one big long group think. Diversity in thought and perspective is a good thing and it really is okay for people to disagree. I think what creates more hostility than disagreement itself is other people insisting that people not say what they think.

Karla


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifetapestry*
This is really true. The flip side of this is that I wish that this board, and maybe the internet more generally, would be more tolerant of differing perspectives. That we allow people to express conflicting opinions or ideas without getting all weirded out or defensive or insisting that everyone join one big long group think. Diversity in thought and perspective is a good thing and it really is okay for people to disagree. I think what creates more hostility than disagreement itself is other people insisting that people not say what they think.

Karla

Very good point!


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

Oh and I also wanted to say...this is just the WOW item of the moment. It's not the first and it certainly won't be the last. Many of us remember all the threads that went on and on about Honeyboy or Fuzbaby auctions...some of which were several years ago.

And these things just always stir some discussion. I don't necessarily see that as a bad thing.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I happen to know who bought the Longies (it was not me) she is a dear friend of mine and there is NO WAY she is coming out and saying she is the new owner. It has nothing to do with finacial issues. But why would someone come forward after all the talk of these. They are JUST pants, nothing more. They were a gift from a family member and she feels that it is NO ones business but hers. All the talk and posting about these (because of the price) is crazy. Doesn't anyone have anything better to do than worry about who is buying what and if they can afford it? That is awfully bold of everyone to analize someone you do not know. Why are you even worried?
This is crazy


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

I am going to try to kill this thread. The pants are beautiful. I know. Whoever bought them, bought them because they loved them. Maybe one day we will see pictures. Who cares how anyone spends their money. Me, you and the celebrities. Let's move on from this.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Agreed....nicely said meg.

Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Maybe I didn't read this thread well enough but I thought a few people just said that they would not spend that kind of money on wool pants and that they feel like that kind of extra money should go to charity and not wool pants.Who cares if someone says that or feels that really.It is their own personal opinion and they should be able to say it even if it doesn't go with the majority here.The comments didn't really seem negative to me.It was the replies to the comments that put a negative spin on it.

I remember when I said I wasn't buying a MM raffle ticket because it was not for charity.I was flamed for saying that.Everyone came to the defense of the wahm even though I said nothing negative about her.I only was talking about myself.

I don't see why we can't all have different points of views and post them.Nobody is right and nobody is wrong , just different.

My take on the KSS pants.I think they are an insane waste of money but that is because I am broke







: If I had the money to buy them I would have been all over them


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmunch*
I am going to try to kill this thread. The pants are beautiful. I know. Whoever bought them, bought them because they loved them. Maybe one day we will see pictures. Who cares how anyone spends their money. Me, you and the celebrities. Let's move on from this.

Meg I care how you spend your money because you always have the most beautiful things and I love to look at them


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

LOL Ok well I'm really bad because I like to know who spends on what so I can keep an eye out when they are ready to sell them!


----------



## felicite (Jan 21, 2004)

Kind of weird to watch people argue over this when there are MANY people who spend more than that on mass-produced pink uggs.







:


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

Kind of weird to watch people argue over this when there are MANY people who spend more than that on mass-produced pink uggs
:LOL yeah!!!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *félicité*
Kind of weird to watch people argue over this when there are MANY people who spend more than that on mass-produced pink uggs.







:


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Meg I care how you spend your money because you always have the most beautiful things and I love to look at them


























Me, too!


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *félicité*
Kind of weird to watch people argue over this when there are MANY people who spend more than that on mass-produced pink uggs.







:

you gotta problem with my uggs?!?!?!


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Meg I care how you spend your money because you always have the most beautiful things and I love to look at them


----------

